# Romania | Land of Diversity



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Here, I'll post photos from my travels through Romania. I'll focus especially on urban diversity of Romanian cities, but also the variety of landscapes: mountains, plains, plateaus and rural landscape won't be neglected. Romania can be characterized as one of the most diverse countries from Europe. Romania is partially a Central-European country with Transylvania, a Balkan country with Dobrudja and Eastern country with Moldavia. Being a country between East and Central Europe it has various influences upon cities, from Baroque and Secession style from Transylvanian cities to Byzantine architecture of the churches as a country from Byzantine Commonwealth. Romanian westernisation from XIX century influenced also the architecture of the cities from Wallachia and Moldavia, especially influenced from French architecture. The last, but not the least, Dobrudja, is the Romanian Balkan province where you can find heritage from former Greek colonies to mosques, and stone houses. I'll post pictures from less-known places from cities and from country. This makes Romania a special country, the fact you can find interesting, nice and diverse places that you did not think to see them ​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mangalia*​
I'll begin with some photos from Mangalia, the southernmost Romanian city from Romanian coast of Black Sea (Dobrudja). Mangalia was a former Greek colony, Callatis, a colony of Heraclea Pontica (today Ereğli city in Turkey). The photos were taken last week when I come from Mangalia, and I visited some Romanian resorts from Black Sea.

*Mangalia waterfont and beach*
Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Faleza din Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Faleza din Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Marea Neagră la Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Plaja din Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr
​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Plaja Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Plaja Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Marea Neagră la Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Marea Neagră la Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Plaja din Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Plaja din Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Plaja din Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Esmahan Sultan Mosque*​
Esmahan Sultan Mosque is the only building which survived from the medieval city of Mangalia. It is also the old muslim place of worship erected on Romanian today's territory of Dobrudja built in 1575. The mosque is surrounded by a cemetery with old tombstones.

Moscheea „Esmahan Sultan" Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Moscheea „Esmahan Sultan" Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Moscheea „Esmahan Sultan" Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Curtea Moscheii „Esmahan Sultan" din Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Moscheea „Esmahan Sultan" Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Curtea Moscheii „Esmahan Sultan" Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Curtea Moscheii „Esmahan Sultan" Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Callatis Archaeological Museum *

It was founded in 1959 to show the old artifacts from Callatis Greek colony

The Archaeological Museum, Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The Archaeological Museum, Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The Archaeological Museum, Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The Archaeological Museum, Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Ancient water pipes*
The Archaeological Museum, Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The Archaeological Museum, Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The Archaeological Museum, Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*The Thrac Knight* a God of old Balkan and Danubian Thracians

The Archaeological Museum, Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The Archaeological Museum, Mangalia by Bogdy89, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Romania, Bogdy :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you christos


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Because I have a lot of photos from my travels from this summer, I'll post photos from various places, and I'll come back to the same location from time to time, to diversify the thread


*Oradea/Nagyvárad *

*Secession architecture of Oradea*. Oradea is a central european city as architecture, IMO the most elegant Romanian city with its secession architecture :cheers:

*Sztarill Palace*, a pearl of secession architecture
Palatul Sztarill, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Palatul Sztarill, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Palatul Sztarill, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Theatre state*
Teatrul de Stat, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Teatrul de Stat, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Ferdinand square also known as Theatre square*
Piața Ferdinand, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr
​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Black Eagle Palace*

The Black Eagle Palace was built between 1906-1908 and it is the most representative secession architectural complex from Transylvania. It has many folk motifs inspired by folklore, and influences taken from the Baroque and Rococo style. Oradea is renamed for its secession buildings and its the most representative secession city from Romania, and even Central Europe. The Black Eagle Palace it's probably the "visiting card" of secession style in Oradea. Today the palace is being renovated. Oradea is my favourite city from Romania, a wonderful city where you never get bored of its architecture and urban aspect.

Palatul Vulturul Negru, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Palatul Vulturul Negru, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Palatul Vulturul Negru, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Palatul Vulturul Negru, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Palatul Vulturul Negru, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Palatul Vulturul Negru, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Palatul Vulturul Negru, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Palatul Vulturul Negru, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Palatul Vulturul Negru, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll come back to Oradea with more photos but let's go to Sibiu. While Oradea is the modern city of the end of XIX century with emblematic buildings, Sibiu it's the medieval burg a city with German culture from southern Transylvania. In 2007 the city was the European Capital of Culture. This phots are from Sunday.

*The Large Square of Sibiu/Hermannstadt*

Turnul Sfatului, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Turnul Sfatului, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piaţa Mare, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piaţa Mare, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piaţa Mare, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piaţa Mare, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piaţa Mare, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piaţa Mare, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sibiu, Piața Mare by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sibiu, Piața Mare by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sibiu, Piața Mare by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sibiu, Piața Mare by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sibiu, Piața Mare by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Roman-Catholic St Ladislau from Oradea*

It is situated in Unification Square near Black Eagle Palace.

Biserica Romano-Catolică "Sfântul Ladislau", Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Biserica Romano-Catolică "Sfântul Ladislau", Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Biserica Romano-Catolică "Sfântul Ladislau", Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Oșelu waterfall and Boga Valley, Apuseni Mountains, Bihor county*

It is situated in Apuseni Natural Park.

Going by car from Beiuș Depression to Boga Valley

În drum spre Boga, Bihor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

În drum spre Boga, Bihor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Valea Boga, Bihor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Valea Boga, Bihor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Valea Boga, Bihor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cascada Oșelu, Bihor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cascada Oșelu, Bihor by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Salonta*

*Ciunt Tower*

Turnul Ciunt, Salonta by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Turnul Ciunt, Salonta by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Salonta seen from Ciunt tower*
Salonta by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Salonta by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Salonta City Hall*

Primăria Salonta, Bihor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Primăria Salonta, Bihor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Primăria Salonta, Bihor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Primăria Salonta, Bihor by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely and interesting mix of old architecture.....love the resorts too.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you...This is my point. To show my pictures from every Romanian city I've visited. Romanian urban diversity is impressive. Cities from different provinces has different characteristic Pictures from above are from this summer. I'll mix cities to make the diversity more visible.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates from Romania :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you 

*Costinești*

Costinești is the Romanian Black Sea Resort which is favourite among young people, students. It's not a resort for families  and it not have large hotels as the familist resorts from southern Romanian Black Sea coast

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flick​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you 

*The wreck from Costinești - Evangelia*

It failed in the late '60s because of bad atmospheric conditions and reduced visibility.

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr
Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

quite nice places...and I'm impressed with the those old building designs in Oradea.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Oradea was built during Austro-Hungarian administration. Perhaps it was the most modern city of Hungarian part of Austro-Hungary after Budapest. There are many buildings (the majority of them) built in secession style. There are also buildings built in secession style in Transylvania, but mixed with baroque style (Timisoara for insance). But baroque cities are too common. Oradea is more a Secession city, so it's somehow unique. I'll post later pics from Timisoara.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*10th September 2014*

*Bucharest*

The eclectic Bucharest, old&new. *Cathedral Plaza - yesterday*

Cathedral Plaza, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cathedral Plaza, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cathedral Plaza, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cathedral Plaza, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cathedral Plaza, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*10th September 2014*

Bucharest is one of the most diverse capital in Europe. On the same street, or avenue you can find various buildings. 

*Union Hotel*- Art-Deco style. Built in interwar period.

Hotel Union by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*10th September 2014*

București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Art-Deco în București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Art-Deco în București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Hotel Union by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*10th September 2014*

*"Ion Mincu" University of Architecture and Urbanism*

A building built in neo-românesc style. Neoromânesc style is the Romanian National style developed during Romanian westernisation. It's an unique style. An adaptation of Byzantine elements and oriental motifs to Western European Architecture. This reminds me by the fact that Romanians are the only Orthodox people which have Latin origins, and the only Orthodox people which use the Latin alphabet. Even Bucharest seems to have something special, between East and West, Eastern Elements in Western style. Unique, no? This kind of buildings can be seen in Central-European cities, but without those columns with Oriental motifs. In Central European cities, the columns will be baroque, or neoclassicism but without Byzantine motifs. Bucharest is an unique capital with its styles, a special capital an unusual city compared to the other European capitals.

"Ion Mincu" University of Architecture and Urbanism by Bogdy89, on Flickr

"Ion Mincu" University of Architecture and Urbanism by Bogdy89, on Flickr
​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ion Câmpineanu street*

*Grand Hotel Continental*

București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Victory Avenue*

*Bucharest Telephone Palace*

Palatul Telefoanelor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Hotel Novotel*
Hotel Novotel by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Hotel Novotel by Bogdy89, on Flickr
​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The brutalist architecture of Bucharest from University Square*

*Hotel Intercontinental*

Hotelul Intercontinental by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*The National Theatre*

Teatrul Național by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Teatrul Național by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Bucharest architecure by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Hotel Intercontinental*

Hotel Intercontinental by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*The National Theatre*

Teatrul Național, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice architecture.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you, alexander I'm glad you like Bucharest

*Victory Avenue and The Royal Palace*

Victory Avenue by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Victory Avenue, The Romanian National Art Museum – The Royal Palace by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The Romanian National Art Museum – The Royal Palace by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful photos and views of Bucharest, I like the architecture and surroundings. Congratulations friends.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

again, I commend you for adding bits of info on you photos and I agree the country has varied architecture.
I'm a little intrigue though, with the "secessionist architecture" - can you elucidate further on this?


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Secession architecture is an architecture style, a derivative from baroque style. As we all know the Habsburg Empire, as a catholic power used baroque style as an imperial stake of the Habsburg power in Central Europe (Vienna is for instance the top city in baroque building style). After 1867 when the Habsburgs accepted to divide the power with Hungarians and they formed Austro-Hungary, baroque evolved towards secession. Secession style was more used in Hungarian part of empire being a "Hungarian propaganda" as the baroque was "Vienna propaganda". Secession style tend to use popular grounds (Hungarian motifs) on former baroque elements (flowers, herbs), more vivid colours (red, yellow). While the baroque buildings have rectangular windows, secession developed those arches. Secession style is somehow the baroque refinement, carried to an extreme, at its best, after 1850. Transylvania was a part of Habsburg Empire till 1867 and till then the Transylvanian cities, Sibiu, Cluj-Napoca, Arad or Timisoara used baroque style. After 1867 some cities from Transylvania, especially those lived by Hungarians (Oradea) developed this Hungarian Secession as a Hungarian national style. Sibiu for instance remained as a german medieva burg in Transylvania being a city lived by Germans, so the Secession style didn't develop in Sibiu as in Oradea built mostly after 1867. Cluj-Napoca even if it was lived by Hungarians the city was already mostly baroque. So, secession style is a lately XIX century style in Hungarian part of Austro-Hungary. After 1918 due to the majority of Romanians in Transylvania, Transylvania become a part of Romania. We are actually the only nation with two bodies of the nation: one in Central Europe, and another one close to Balkans. So Romania is very very diverse.

Bucharest become the capital of Romania after 1859 (Romania was formed just by Vallachia and Moldavia then). Romania turn the eyes to West. Vallachia and Moldavia were very close to nations as Russians or Ottoman Empire till 1848, the century of national movements. For instance we had cyrillic alphabet as Orthodox coutries from around. Suddenly, we turn to Latin alphabet. Actually we are the only Orthodox nation which use Latin alphabet and speak a Latin language. In the rest all other Latin Europe's countries are catholic. In XIX century Romanians have realized they are different than the neighbors, so we adopt the French model. 

We westernized our country (Vallachia and Moldavia especially, Transylvania was in Austro-Hungary rulled by catholics and protestants). Vallachia and Moldavia adopted Western type of architecture, especially French classicism. France was our model because we are Latins and France was the main Latin power, our virtual Latin "protector". Of course we have a whole Orthodox background. Bucharest become a kind of Little Paris with a lot of buildings inspired by French architecture. We brought French specialits firstly. If the Secession was Hungarian national style, French classicism become our style in XIX century in Vallachia and Moldavia.

Let's take for instance Bucharest and see how the city developed. Just some small examples. The rest you can see them among pics, because now you know how is Romania and you'll be able to distinguish buildings from various periods.

*1. Orthodox Church as you can find in Bulgaria, Serbia, or Greece, our neighbors, before Westernisation, part of Oriental Bucharest*

Biserica Kretzulescu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Biserica Stavropoleos by Bogdy89, on Flickr

2. Westernisation. We adopt French classicism. The Oriental Bucharest disappeared.

Ateneul by Bogdy89, on Flickr]

The Justice Palace by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Hotel Boulevard by Bogdy89, on Flickr

French Classicism was followed by by Interwar Art-Deco and modernism. Bucharest didn't become a classicist city as Budapest, because the Westernisation began lately after 1870, so classicism was replaced by Art-Deco and Modernism. That's why Bucharest become an eclectic city. It's an unusual capital, a special one. Vienna was built entirely by Habsburgs so it become a baroque city. Budapest baroque and secession. Bucharest begins with Oriental architecture, then classicism, but the modernisation wasn't finished when Modernist appear. This makes the city more interesting and special than an usual European capital. It worth to visit it.

*Modernist style*

Bloc modernist by Bogdy89, on Flickr

București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Bulevardul Magheru by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Art-Deco style*

Hotel Union by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Art-Deco în București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Another style for Interwar period is neoromânesc style or neobrâncovenesc which used Oriental motifs from our Oriental history in modern, present European architecture style. This was somehow a national style. You can find it, only in Romania
.
Institutul de Arhitectură Ion Mincu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

After, World War II, in communism, we developed brutalist, and postmodernism. 

Bulevardul Unirii by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Teatrul Național by Bogdy89, on Flickr​
More pics with buildings from this styles will come soon


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Transylvanian cities are more unifom, dominated by baroque and secession. Bucharest is the most interesting IMO :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow! thank you Bogdy for that historical info. I never thought that politics played a rule
in architectural construction. Likewise, you made me aware that the traditional Orthodox church architecture 
is basically of eastern/oriental concoction.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

To be more specific, I'll show you how the austrian baroque (Habsburg baroque) evolved to Hungarian secession style after 1867 when the Habsburgs divide the power of the empire with Hungarians.

1. *The Roman-Catholic Bishop Palace, Oradea*. Built in 1777 during Habsburg era. It's a classic example of baroque in Central Europe.

The Roman-Catholic Bishop Palace, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The Roman-Catholic Bishop Palace, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

2. *Black Eagle Palace* built in Hungarian Secession style in 1907. As you can see the structure of the building it's not very different from the habsburg baroque. Both palaces are similar. The Black Eagle Palace looks somehow as the The Roman-Catholic Bishop Palace but the elements are very different. It's more elegant and it has vegetal motifs from nature using coulours as green.

Palatul Vulturul Negru, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The gable haven't a triangular shape (the cornice) as The Roman-Catholic Bishop Palace. It has a rounded shape. The windows are also rounded (some of them).
Palatul Vulturul Negru, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The multitude of herbs can be seen (vegetal motifs).
Palatul Vulturul Negru, Oradea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

So, the secession style is a kind of evolved baroque. I'll post more photos with Oradea and its secession buildings but firstly I want to finish with Bucharest.​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Let's go on with Bucharest

*The building of Ministry of Administration and Interior*
Ministry of Administration and Interior, Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Ministry of Administration and Interior, Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*The Revolution Square (1989)*

That old&new building is the *National Architects Union Headquarters* built after 1990. It is probably the most criticized building of Bucharest. Many people think that the old building was destroyed with the new insertion. Personally, I like it very much. It become of the most iconic new building of Bucharest after 1990. Moreover the former building was partially destroyed, so a reconstruction wasn't possible. Even if it may look somehow strange I like it because it's an unique and iconic building.

Revolution Square, Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr

National Architects Union Headquarters, Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr
​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Revolution Square (1989)*

Here is the Revolution Square where people protested against Ceausescu regime in 21 December 1989. Today's Ministry of Interior building was during communism regime The Central Committee of the Communist Party Building where Ceausescu kept his last speech and leaves the capital by and helicopter from this building.

Ministry of Administration and Interior, Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanian_Revolution

*Ceausescu's flight from Bucharest*






*The Royal Palace built in 1937 during Carol II reign*. today it is the Romanian National Art Museum

The Romanian National Art Museum – The Royal Palace by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Bucharest, Victory Avenue by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Carol I statue* in front of The royal Palace and Central University Library

Central University Library of Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Bucharest, Victory Avenue by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*The Royal Palace*

Bucharest, The Royal Palace by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Bucharest, The Royal Palace by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Bucharest, The Royal Palace by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Central University Library*

Central University Library of Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Central University Library of Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*The Revolution Monument of 1989* which commemorated the victims.

The monument of 1989 revolution by Bogdy89, on Flickr ​


----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

I also have some pictures, representing the diversity of Romania.
Normally it would be required to open a new thread, but I think having 2 same titled threads would be meaningless.
So can I join and post some pictures from around Romania, and Dobrogea in particular ? We can bring together what we have best, to promote Romania. 


What do you think ? Is it ok for you ? Is it allowed by rules ?


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Romania is a "strange" country: history and moderinty, East and West, Balkan and Central Europe. It's a fascinating borderland country of Europe. A little of all of it


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*From Wallachia to Transylvania by train on Prahova Valley*

Cu trenul pe Valea Prahovei by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cu trenul pe Valea Prahovei by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cu trenul pe Valea Prahovei by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Cu trenul pe Valea Prahovei by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cu trenul pe Valea Prahovei by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cu trenul pe Valea Prahovei by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates from Romania


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thabk you christos


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Apoldu de Sus (Sibiu county), seen by train*

Apoldu de Sus, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*A1 motorway in Sibiu county seen by train*

*Aciliu viaduct*

Viaduct Aciliu, A1 motorway by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Viaduct Aciliu, A1 motorway by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train in Sibiu county by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train in Sibiu county by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train in Sibiu county by Bogdy89, on Flickr

By train in Sibiu county by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*The Red Ravine (Râpa Roșie) near Sebeș*

Râpa Roșie, Sebeș by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

This summer I have passed by train from Sibiu to Vințu de Jos twice so I found other pics with Aciliu viaduct, this time on a sunny day, not cloudy as above

*Travelling by train from Sibiu to Vințu de Jos*

By train from Sibiu to Vințu de Jos by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Aciliu viaduct by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Aciliu viaduct by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Aciliu viaduct by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Aciliu viaduct by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Aciliu viaduct by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sibiel*

Sibiel by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*A1 motorway near Săcel*

A1 motorway by Bogdy89, on Flickr

I like very much this photo . It looks like the motorway viaduct is the same with railway line as if it's the same route. Pure luck :lol: If I had proposed to do a photo like this I wouldn't have succeeded. Sometimes you see the result just at home.

A1 motorway by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

Indeed, the last picture is so funny !  Especially because it was spontaneous.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you 

*Costinești*

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Epava de la Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Epava de la Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Southern parts of the resort*

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Hotel Forum, Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Faleza Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Faleza Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Costinești, Marea Neagră by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești, Marea Neagră by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Evangelia '​s wreck at Costinești*

Epava de la Costinești by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice new photos from Romania, Bogdy


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you for supporting this thread 

Costinești, Marea Neagră by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești, Marea Neagră by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești, Marea Neagră by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Costinești, Marea Neagră by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești, Marea Neagră by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Costinești, Marea Neagră by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The ruined reformed church of Crișcior, Hunedoara county, Transylvania*

The ruined reformed church of Crișcior by Bogdy89, on Flickr

url=https://flic.kr/p/nfUVot]







[/url]clouds, ruins and windows by Bogdy89, on Flickr

pis.... by Bogdy89, on Flickr

window over sky... by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

The ruined reformed church of Crișcior by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The ruined reformed church of Crișcior by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The ruined reformed church of Crișcior by Bogdy89, on Flickr

walls and window... by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sibiu, Hermannstadt *

*The Evangelical Cathedral*

Catedrala evanghelică din Sibiu (Evangelische Stadtpfarrkirche) by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Catedrala evanghelică din Sibiu (Evangelische Stadtpfarrkirche) by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Catedrala evanghelică din Sibiu (Evangelische Stadtpfarrkirche) by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The parish house of Evangelical church*

Casa parohială a Bisericii Evanghelice, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Casa parohială a Bisericii Evanghelice, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*The Journeymen House*

Casa Calfelor, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Albert Huet Square*

Piața Albert Huet, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The stairs which connect the upper town with lower town*

Scările Sag, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Scările Sag, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Scările Sag, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Scările Sag, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Council Tower*

Turnul Sfatului, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*The Bridge of Lies*

Podul Minciunilor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Luxemburg House*

Casa Luxemburg, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Small Square*

Piața Mică, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piața Mică, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piața Mică, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sibiu, Piața Mică by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sibiu, Piața Mică by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sibiu, Piața Mică by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sibiu, Piața Mică by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sibiu, Piața Mică by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sibiu, Casa Luxembourg by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sibiu, Podul Minciunilor by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Podul Minciunilor, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sibiu, Piața Mică by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sibiu, Podul Minciunilor by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sibiu, Orașul de Jos by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Scările Sag, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Pasajul Scărilor, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Pasajul Scărilor, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Pasajul Scărilor, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Pasajul Scărilor, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Pasajul Scărilor, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Pasajul Scărilor, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Stairs Passage*

Pasajul Scărilor, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Pasajul Scărilor, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Pasajul Scărilor, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*School Passage*

Pasajul Școlii, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr



Pasajul Școlii, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr



Pasajul Școlii, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

[Pasajul Școlii, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr




Pasajul Școlii, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr



Pasajul Școlii, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Biserica Evanghelică Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr



Liceul de Arte, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sibiu, Hermannstadt by Bogdy89, on Flickr



Sibiu, Hermannstadt by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sibiu, Hermannstadt by Bogdy89, on Flickr



Sibiu, Hermannstadt by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Alexandru Odobescu street*

Sibiu, Hermannstadt - Strada Alexandru Odobescu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

How charming! Is it medieval - and was that sunken pathway once a river course?


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes, it is a medieval city. Sibiu was founded by German settlers in Transylvania in XII century, and it become the main Transylvanian city among seven inhabitied by Germans. In 2007 it was the European Capital of Culture, and the mayor of Sibiu was *Klaus Johannis* which was elected as Romanian President in November. This Sunday he will be officially invested as the Romanian president

The sunken pathway is just the lower part of the city. It was never a river. There is just a natural ravine, which separate the upper town from the lower town.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Albert Huet Square*

Sibiu, Piața Albert Huet by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sibiu, Hermannstadt by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sibiu, Hermannstadt by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sibiu, Hermannstadt by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Obloane, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Nicolae Bălcescu street*

Strada Nicolae Bălcescu, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Nicolae Bălcescu, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Strada Nicolae Bălcescu, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Nicolae Bălcescu, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Nicolae Bălcescu, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Ursuline Church*

Sibiu, Hermannstadt by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Sibiu, Hermannstadt by Bogdy89, on Flickr'

Strada Avram Iancu, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Strada Avram Iancu, Sibiu by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Winter 2014/2015 in Bucharest*

Some photos I took in December and January in Bucharest.

*Walter Mărăcineanu square*

Piaţa Walter Mărăcineanu, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piaţa Walter Mărăcineanu, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Cișmigiu Central Garden*

Parcul Cișmigiu, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Parcul Cișmigiu, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Parcul Cișmigiu, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Neo-românesc house near Cișmigiu Park*

Casa neo-românească, intrarea Rigas by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Casa neo-românească, intrarea Rigas by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSCI6972 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Elisabeta boulevard*

Bulevardul Elisabeta, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Cișmigiu Hotel on Elisabeta boulevard*
Hotel Cișmigiu, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Hotel Cișmigiu, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Strada Walter Mărăcineanu, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Kretzulescu church*

Piața Palatului, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Biserica Kretzulescu, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Biserica Kretzulescu, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Royal Palace Square*

Piața Palatului, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piața Palatului, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piața Palatului, București by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Victory Avenue and Central University Library*

Victory Avenue near Central University Library, Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Victory Avenue near Central University Library, Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice shots of the city in snow..


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Glad you like them


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kretzulescu church*

Kretzulescu church, Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*The statue of King Charles I of Romania*

The statue of King Cha Romaniarles I of by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Ministry of Internal Affairs*

Ministry of Internal Affairs, Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr

*Athénée Palace Hilton Hotel*

Athénée Palace Hilton Hotel, Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

new pics will come christos :cheers:

*Victory Avenue*

Victory Avenue, Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Victory Avenue, Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The white church (Biserica Albă)*

It was founded around 1700, but the current structure dates from 1825 during the reign of Grigorie Ghica who was the first Romanian ruler of Wallachia, after the phanariotes era, when Wallachia and Moldavia were rulled by rulers named by the Ottoman sultan.

The church is actually a monument during the transition era, when Romanians began to westernise. The church is built on Byzantine style, but the architecture is influenced also by Greek Renaissance and it approaches even by Baroque elemnts.

*Grigorie Ghica*










Biserica Albă (The White Church), Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Biserica Albă (The White Church), Bucharest by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Timișoara*

*The St. George's Cathedral* also known as *The Dome*

Piața Unirii, Timișoara/Temesvár by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The St. George's Cathedral, Timișoara/Temesvár by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piața Unirii, Timișoara/Temesvár by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Piața Unirii, Timișoara/Temesvár by Bogdy89, on Flickr

The St. George's Cathedral, Timișoara/Temesvár by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Opera Square or Victory Square*

Victory Square, or Opera Square, Timișoara by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Victory Square, or Opera Square, Timișoara by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Victory Square, or Opera Square, Timișoara by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Victory Square, or Opera Square, Timișoara by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Opera Square, Timișoara by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Opera Square, Timișoara by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Opera Square, Timișoara by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Opera Square, Timișoara by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

I like the architecture....and neat city too.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Let's move to a more exotic place of Romania, the remote corner of Dobruja. This summer I was staying in Bucharest for 2 months so I decided it was the best time to get a trip in Macin mountains. I always used to go to seaside from Transylvania, especially cause I travel mostly for mainstream Dobrudja when I come from Transylvania, but never to Macin. So, from Bucharest it was more easy to get a tour of Northern Dobruja...I called a friend from Constanta, and we decide to go only by train and buses. After we met in Medgidia we went to Tulcea by train, and from Tulcea to Horia taking a local bus.

We decided to climb the "mountains" from Nifon, from the northern part, mostly forested and easy to reach the top. After arriving in Horia we went by foot a while to Nifon

pe drumurile Dobrogei by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Pe drumurile Dobrogei by Bogdy89, on Flickr

În drum spre Balabancea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

În mijlocul Dobrogei, de la Horia la Balabancea by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

After a while walking by foot to Nifon on a hot day, the road become bordered by trees and follows a gentle slope, specific to Dobruja. On the left side, the Horia lake, one of the steps ponds from the area.

Lacul Horia by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Lacul Horia, Tulcea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Lacul Horia, Tulcea by Bogdy89, on Flickr

mlaștni, drum și arbori...aceasta e Dobrogea by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

We hitchiked to every car which was passing by the road. After 3 cars a man with an old van pick us and went to Nifon

Dobruja by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Dobruja by Bogdy89, on Flickr

From Nifon we were looking for the tourist marked path to mountain when we found this strange arrow in the middle of the road and the sign on a tree

Dobruja by Bogdy89, on Flickr

lastly, the sign was there...We choose a route, called "The hill road" (Dealul cu Drum) with a length of 14 km

Indicator, Muntele Macin by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Traversând Munții Măcin de la Nifon la Greci by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

It takes over 3 hours to reach a small peak where we could see the other side of the mountain, Greci

în munții Măcin by Bogdy89, on Flickr

în munții Măcin by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Munții Măcin by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Awesome travel story about Romania presented through beautiful photos!!!
Thank you so much!!! Great Job!!!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

cool and nice in showing some photos of the countryside.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you guys...I hope I'll post more in the coming future


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, nice compilation of pictures you have here, I am nature lover so the last set really captured my eyes.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love your pics shown in #185 - #188, Bogdy! kay:
Especially #185 reminds me of a street walk through beautiful landscape
which I did last year.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you guys for your appreciations 

going to Seven Ladders Canyon

spre canionul 7 scări by Bogdy89, on Flickr

spre canionul 7 scări by Bogdy89, on Flickr

spre canionul 7 scări by Bogdy89, on Flickr

spre canionul 7 scări by Bogdy89, on Flickr

spre canionul 7 scări by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

spre canionul 7 scări by Bogdy89, on Flickr

spre canionul 7 scări by Bogdy89, on Flickr

spre canionul 7 scări by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cascada cu apă vie by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Cascada cu apă vie by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

spre canionul 7 scări by Bogdy89, on Flickr

spre canionul 7 scări by Bogdy89, on Flickr

spre canionul 7 scări by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSC00806 by Bogdy89, on Flickr
​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Seven Ladders Canyon*

Canionul 7 scări/ 7 ladders canyon by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Canionul 7 scări/ 7 ladders canyon by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Canionul 7 scări/ 7 ladders canyon by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Canionul 7 scări/ 7 ladders canyon by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Canionul 7 scări/ 7 ladders canyon by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Canionul 7 scări/ 7 ladders canyon by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Canionul 7 scări/ 7 ladders canyon by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Canionul 7 scări/ 7 ladders canyon by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Canionul 7 scări/ 7 ladders canyon by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Beautiful updates, Bogdy! Good to see your photos again, here!


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you Bogdan. I'll try to update this thread as often as I can, but it's very hard to keep it up


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

next >>>


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Munții Baiului/ Baiului Mountains*

DSC02085 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSC02088 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSC02093 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSC02094 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSC02113 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSC02114 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSC02115 by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

DSC02116 - Copy by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSC02117 - Copy by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSC02122 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSC02126 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSC02127 by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

DSC02130 by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr


Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Valea Prahovei din Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Valea Prahovei din Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Valea Prahovei din Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Valea Prahovei din Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Vedere spre Ploiești din Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr

Munții Baiului by Bogdy89, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice new photos, Bogdy


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Romania has many beautiful places kay: 

Great pictures!
my favorites:this  and this


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A very beautiful landscape! kay:


----------



## jazzXVII (Aug 28, 2010)

Wonderful nature, thank you Bodgy


----------

